# Flew in frm Alaska



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I have a sweet looking slingshot...Milbro Brass Hare....I set it up as a BB Shooter..Using Latex .030 straight cut

3/8" by 6 1/2"long Deer hide for a pouch...Seems too zip them bb's at a pretty fast clip...I may use 1632 tubing..

Thought I would share with you all..Thanks for viewing..Oh yeah I found a twig on the ground & made a couple plugs....Plus added a couple sleeves on the forks.....OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the new member of the family .


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm glad to help you with the find. I'm glad you are enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> I'm glad to help you with the find. I'm glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really a great looking shooter..I do not want to go very heavy with elastic's..I have read some place~ the the hole is subject to cracking out....But with the pegs or

plugs to pinch the latex elastic should work fine..as that is about a 2 pound pull....But say I go tube's ..it is best to attach leather gypsy tabs..as there will

be very little stress at the inside of the hole for cracking...& yes you did point out about the Hare slingshot & a thank you for that...~Oldmiser


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for jogging my memory about the Milbro brand.
Brought one with me to Australia nigh on 40 years ago.
It was aluminium with square bands with the thumb print at the bottom of the forks.
Never did get a thumb hit with it but can't remember what happened to it.

Keith


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not use the thumb support divet..that is a good way to dislocate your thumb...Were I added sleeve's I pinch grip the forks..

Have better hold for control the the slingshot....I feel the hole in the fork are too small in dia to get square elastic thru them..

the hole measures 4mm ~~~maybe if you could still find 4.5mm square elastic's..seems like all I can find from the UK is 6mm & 7mm square

For now it is my light banded up BB Shooter.....~Oldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

The Milbro Brass Hare Slingshot...I have been shooting or trying to shoot this now for 4 days close too 40 hours shooting time..

There is some thing~ I DO NOT like ..maybe the grip..So it will be put away for now..I may sell it or trade this off at a later time

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sago (Jan 6, 2016)

Stretching the old memory banks but I think the rubber would have been 3/16" or 1/4" square when I had a Milbro.

Always shot hammerish through the forks with marbles,rocks, bits of lead and ball bearings but was much younger with a better eye.

After 6 beers the nostalgia is sure creeping in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Hey O M, I found you this on the bay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-4MM-BLACK-SLINGSHOT-CATAPULT-SQUARE-RUBBER-1-3-5-10-20-METRES-/261523788410?var=&hash=item3ce408527a:m:m_B3_cIHf8nvnpsRyrJcJLA


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

twang said:


> Hey O M, I found you this on the bay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-X-4MM-BLACK-SLINGSHOT-CATAPULT-SQUARE-RUBBER-1-3-5-10-20-METRES-/261523788410?var=&hash=item3ce408527a:m:m_B3_cIHf8nvnpsRyrJcJLA


OH Man that is great ~ I will be on that some time this morning..Thank you my friend. the elongation factor is only 200% not very good

says it is a synthetic materical.....Thank you all the same ..I did see 5mm in blue colour...I may have too contact pete @Milbro Pro


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good shooter!!!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

your welcome


----------

